# Helm Custom Guitars and Repairs Nova Scotia



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone ever have them do work? Helm Custom Guitars and Repair

I don't do Facebook, so have no way to contact them. I've seen one guitar they did a refin on looked nice, trying to find someone to do some rewiring projects that I have no time for.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

His work is quality. I've played his custom builds, and @King Loudness uses his guitars and services regularly.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I can provide a good reference for Helm also. Good guy, and good work.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Great work on all fronts, what kind of rewiring projects though?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

RBlakeney said:


> Great work on all fronts, what kind of rewiring projects though?


Have a Les Paul studio that needs its circuit board gone - connectors for bridge pickup are wonky. Also want to replace pots on an Epi Les Paul and new pickups / harness on my Epi 335 Pro.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Have a Les Paul studio that needs its circuit board gone - connectors for bridge pickup are wonky. Also want to replace pots on an Epi Les Paul and new pickups / harness on my Epi 335 Pro.


Dr. Dan can do this type of work justice also. Just a couple options.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dan will be likely way too busy for that. But both are good options.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Bob Landry @ Gearotic Audio could also handle this work.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone have an email or phone number for Helm?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

is name is tyson 
[email protected]


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Anyone have an email or phone number for Helm?


^


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

He’s on Instagram under helmcustomguitars


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Tyson is great. He built me a guitar and has done a lot of my work in the last few years. 

W.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

I got this guitar off a buddy from NS, it was built by Helm & it's a wonderful playing guitar that's gorgeous to boot! 


``


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

danielSunn0))) said:


> I got this guitar off a buddy from NS, it was built by Helm & it's a wonderful playing guitar that's gorgeous to boot!
> 
> 
> ``
> View attachment 342129


Was that Keagan’s one?


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> Was that Keagan’s one?


Yes it was!!!


----------

